# BBS RS weight?



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

What do they weigh? I imagine there's a couple pounds difference between the 15, 16, and 17 inch versions?











_Modified by Negrodamus at 4:06 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS weight? (Negrodamus)*

anyone know?


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: BBS RS weight? (Negrodamus)*

worst forum to ever try and get info from Jron. haha.


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS weight? (DUB_4_LIFE)*

'fo real


----------



## turbodom09 (Apr 12, 2005)

youre not tryin to go bbs rs, after all that no poke, thumbsdown, tunersmoovstylz talk are you?








j/k bump for being in one of the slowest forums on the tex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodom09)*

ask mr BBS


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*

i ask phil too much stuff
i get 3 questions a week....and i used 'em already


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*

I have the 15x7s, I think they are 13lbs. I do remember they were 3 lbs lighter than RMs so if you find out they are 16lbs I was right


----------



## TLB (Feb 2, 2005)

gettin RS's???


----------

